# What do you're abs look like when you sit down?



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

So i have abs at the moment. Pic taken about 2 weeks ago.



But i find it so fooking annoying that when i sit down my abs don't look like anything whatsoever. In fact it just looks like belly of loose skin , water , fat! It pi-sses me off. I would say i am around 10/11% body fat at the moment and i am still trying to shed the last few kg.

What do your abs look like when you sit down?

How low do think roughly one would need to go in body fat % in order to see abs even when sitting down?

Is this just a genetic thing? Like i used to be fat in my teens and early twenties etc but i feel that i lost the weight at a young enough age that my skin would have tightened up when i lost the body fat.

Thoughts please?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Worst I have got abs thread ever!!!!!!

haha good job looking good mate. I think you would need like 6/7% even then your skin would roll up?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha just noticed that guy stretching in the back is the UKBFF London Champion Intermediate over 90 kg!

I am training legs with him on Monday! 

I hate skin rolls!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Like a fat tub of sh1t.

I would think you'd have to be very low in bodyfat indeed to have proper defined abs when sitting down. 6-7% maybe?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Instead of sitting down, try lying down then it shouldn't be as bad. This is a interim solution till you drop and few more percent


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

mine look like FLABS but then they do when im stood up aswell, thats cos i eat what i like when i like ;-)


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> mine look like FLABS but then they do when im stood up aswell, thats cos i eat what i like when i like ;-)


x2!!!!!!! im a fat cvnt!!!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry dude but i dont think you are 10-11% BF. everyone will look fatter when you sit down as the body fat that is stretched over your entire abdominal region is then squashed down to a smaller area. its just common sense. unless you have literally no body fat you will always look like you have more fat on your abs when you sit down


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

unless you have no skin, its gonna roll, even POW's from Vietnam War have rolls when bent over


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I look fat and wrinkly when I sit down. It's just the way it is, everyone's the same get over it like...

U know u look kinda crazy in that pic.. Wouldn't want to bump into u in a dark ally lol


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

actually looking at your pic, perhaps its cos you are actually fat ;

Joke: I know you Mirror/Phone Photo takers get all upset when you get told you dont look good or fat etc ;-)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can definetly see my abs still when I sit down. Drop some more fat.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Like fat


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

youre obese


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ffs Nick :lol:

How many threads do we see of you and your flabs 

Looking good though :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

OP you are not 10-11% sorry to burst your bubble lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> OP you are not 10-11% sorry to burst your bubble lol


What do estimate he is ?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

-AC- said:


> sorry dude but i dont think you are 10-11% BF. everyone will look fatter when you sit down as the body fat that is stretched over your entire abdominal region is then squashed down to a smaller area. its just common sense. unless you have literally no body fat you will always look like you have more fat on your abs when you sit down


That photo was taken 2 weeks ago. I lost 2 kg since then! I think i am 10-11 %. Been doing 45-1 hour semi fasted cardio daily, 50 g of carbs a day 6 days a week and one higher carb day of 200 g carbs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> What do estimate he is ?


Around 11.23457993637%


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I actually had my body fat taken by my trainer at this weight 86 kg a few months ago , 4 point caliper test and i was at 10% so i would be willing to put money on the fact that i am less than 11%! lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

EVeryones abs look like fat rolls when they sit down


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> I actually had my body fat taken by my trainer at this weight 86 kg a few months ago , 4 point caliper test and i was at 10% so i would be willing to put money on the fact that i am less than 11%! lol


What method did he use to measure your bf? Also, why do you feel you need a trainer? Just curious....


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

anabolik said:


> What method did he use to measure your bf? Also, why do you feel you need a trainer? Just curious....


Well he took a measurement from tricep , back, stomach and upper back, can't remember to be honest. But this guys knows what he is doing.

Well i like having a trainer for a number of reasons. You can learn a hell of a lot from them in terms of training techniques , diet , workout protocols, supplements etc

My past trainers have been UKBFF and World champions . If you want to be the best you should train with the best. They also help me push my limits way beyond what i would do by myself. Even the top IFBB pro's have a coach!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

err my abs look like abs when i sit down -

my belly sticks out but the 6 packs still there nicely - love it

nick im not sure bout the 10% tho mate? ur always more than u think in my experience

if u really are 86 @ 10% then that aint bad at all imagine what u'd look like @ 80/81


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They're not abs, just shapely fat


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Isn't this question a bit like, what does your nut bag look like when your cold?...... Different!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

What are abs?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> That photo was taken 2 weeks ago. I lost 2 kg since then! I think i am 10-11 %. Been doing 45-1 hour semi fasted cardio daily, 50 g of carbs a day 6 days a week and one higher carb day of 200 g carbs.


So why dont you put a recent picture up that way you wont get so negative comments, kind of defeats the purpose of the thread.... Talking about your '' abs'' 2 weeks ago, but havent posted a up to date picture.....


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

gymjim said:


> So why dont you put a recent picture up that way you wont get so negative comments, kind of defeats the purpose of the thread.... Talking about your '' abs'' 2 weeks ago, but havent posted a up to date picture.....


I have been on this site for long enough to not take things personally or seriously. All the haters! :blowme:

I wasn't seeking anyone approval i just wanted to know if any others have a similar issue to myself.

P.s i will post some pictures when i peak not for approval just to gloat about how awesome i'll look! :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> I wasn't seeking anyone approval i just wanted to know if any others have a similar issue to myself.


I do have a similar issue to you, except I cant see mine at all even when standing up and sucking in.

Good work m8


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

When my avi was taken I think you could see mine sitting aswell


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I do have a similar issue to you, except I cant see mine at all even when standing up and sucking in.
> 
> Good work m8


Thank's mate i honestly put my heart and soul into my training and diet. All i seem to do is just cardio , work , train , eat and sleep at the moment! Don't get me wrong i do love that way of life (very addictive!)

P.s. When i saw i had a reps comment i was thinking it was gonna be negative! lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

10% Body Fat, I laughed then stop and laughed once again.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Geonix said:


> 10% Body Fat, I laughed then stop and laughed once again.


Mate you should post a pic so we can all laugh at u as well! Like you don't even have an avi?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> Mate you should post a pic so we can all laugh at u as well! Like you don't even have an avi?


X2


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

What I looked like today . 18 days out.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> What I looked like today . 18 days out.


U competing in 18 days? Looking good bro


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my big fat greek.. abs


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

miggs said:


> U competing in 18 days? Looking good bro


Nah this is nick natty version! doing it to look good and tight on holiday! Leaving 25th of Oct!

When i do my comp i will do a good pre comp cycle!

Will do one of the later comps next year Kent classic or Lemington spa.

Classic class i want to go for!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine just look like roles when i sit, unless i lean back then abit of cheeky ab pokes through


----------

